# Which beans for cappuccino?



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys just looking some ideas for a cappuccino?

I am currently using Revelation beans from Union and they are very nice. I do like a strong coffee.

Thanks for the help


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

See my thread here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6556-What-bean-for-Cappuccino


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Try a dark roasted Javan Lingtong or Sumatra Mandehling, they are by far my favourite for any milky drink as they have really good depth of flavour to cut through the milk.

The javan if dark roasted is to strong for espresso.

the other option is to buy and italian blend coffee with more robusta in it, but some of these can be strong in caffeine but week on flavour,

if you have a good local roaster near you ask them what they recommend and can you have it roasted a bit darker.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you tried Extract Strongman?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I was going to suggest Extract Strongman. Think some of the coffees from Rave may suit your palate too.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm on the last bag of Rave Harrar that I mix 50/50 with El Salvador. Just as well that I've been gorging on this for months as there ain't gonna be any more til next years harvest by all accounts. This may be why Extract have changed their Strongman blend too.

I'm back on Rave Signature blend, and really enjoying it. Will be sticking with it for a bit.


----------

